# New Sera Flore CO2 reactor



## Johnzz (24 Nov 2010)

Hi all,

Has anyone seen/heard/purchased this new CO2 reactor.  I'm a junkie for new gadgets so just ordered the 1000 model for Â£29 (although won't receive for two weeks).

I'm thinking of swapping my UP Atomizer for this reactor.  The amount of CO2 diffusing through my Atomizer has changed yet again last night (now too much mist) and I'm getting tired of adjusting manually.  I guess my JBL ProFlora regulator just can't cope with the pressure required for this diffuser.  So rather then fiddle with my regulator, thought I'd try this new reactor.

My biggest concern is pump flow reduction (I'm hooking this up to my Fluval G6 output hose).

This is what the â€œInnovative sera CO2 technologyâ€ website section says:
Dissolving larger amounts of CO2 for supplying plants in an aquarium is not successful with most reactors available on the market. However, the two new sera flore CO2 active reactors dissolve the CO2 entirely and without remainders - and if required, even in larger amounts (the bigger one deals with up to 1,000 CO2 bubbles per minute). The units (sera flore CO2 active reactor 500 for aquariums up to 600 liters and sera flore CO2 active reactor 1,000 for aquariums above 600 liters) are usually installed outside the aquarium in a cabinet (installation within larger aquariums is also possible) and integrated into the outlet water flow of the present external filter. With its pump, the external filter operates the double rotor of the CO2 active reactor, which disperses the CO2 directed into the active reactor and dissolves it by 100 %. 

Here's a link to this product:

http://www.sera.de/en/products/technica ... actor.html


----------



## stevec (24 Nov 2010)

wish i had seen it last week just purchased the aquamedic inline and I know everyone rates them but it looks like the cheapest tackiest bit of kit ive ever seen @ Â£55.00 

Ill be interested in your review of it


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Nov 2010)

ive got one (the small version).  Works really well and havent noticed a reduction in flow although im sure there probably was one as some of the energy will be taken out driving the impeller. 

I did find I had to start and finish the co2 run earlier as it takes longer to diffuse in the reactor


----------



## foxfish (24 Nov 2010)

Looks interesting we will await your report on how well it works.....


----------



## Anonymous (25 Nov 2010)

stuworrall is it noisy? Does it dissolves all CO2 entering the reactor?

Tx.


----------



## Johnzz (25 Nov 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> I did find I had to start and finish the co2 run earlier as it takes longer to diffuse in the reactor



Hmm...  Good to know.


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Nov 2010)

clonitza said:
			
		

> stuworrall is it noisy? Does it dissolves all CO2 entering the reactor?
> 
> Tx.


it can be as you can hear a bit of cavitation when the co2 is being injected but as soon as my cuboard door is closed I cant hear it.

all the co2 is dissolved. I dont get any bubbles coming out of my lily pipe


----------



## mdhardy01 (25 Nov 2010)

I got one of these from tgm and must say first impressions were great.......however after running it for awhile the impellers stopped running and it needed regular cleaning to keep them going on one cleaning session I remove the co2 hose and the nipple that it was attached to snapped off. I called tgm and they told me they had had similar problems with this unit from other customers they said if I posted it back they would replace it with an am1000 which I did and must say it's the dogs ********* as far as I'm concerned, you can really pump the co2 in. Also tgm don't stock them anymore 
Matt


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Nov 2010)

my good review on this has just been upgraded to bad.

have taken my filter and sera reactor apart tonight to clean them before I put the outlet back on my 90cm tank.  As I needed to clean the sera reactor as it had gunk in it I tried to carefully remove the co2 hose and its snapped off the nipple 

My advice to anyone who already has one of these is dont try and remove the co2 tube from it. take it off from the cylinder end.  majorly peeved now 

if you havent yet got one then dont buy one


----------



## Johnzz (30 Nov 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> my good review on this has just been upgraded to bad.   needed to clean the sera reactor as it had gunk in it



Did you have it hooked up to the filter input hose or output hose?

I'm just surprised that your reactor could accumulate gunk so soon if it's hooked up to the clean water output hose...


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Nov 2010)

Johnzz said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was on the outlet and its been installed since march 2010 so plenty of time to accumulate gunk as ive cleaned the filter in that time but not the reactor.


----------



## mdhardy01 (30 Nov 2010)

Mine was hooked up to the outlet too but still gunked up with the same slimy stuff that accumulates in the hoses
Matt


----------



## danmil3s (1 Feb 2011)

sorry guys i know this is an old thread but im thinking of getting the 1000 model. and was hoping a few more people have tried it. ive had enough of trying to get co2 dissolved in my tank .  i can only see it getting worse as my plants grow. there seem to be mixed reviews of this product. the snapping nipples not great, i guess if the worst does happen a bit of silicone will sort it. as for cleaning i  anything with moving parts needs a bit of maintenance. what really concerns me is i spend £50 and still don't get %100 reaction. is anyone now using this with silly amounts of gas. i think i read some where it will cope with 1000 bpm. any more experience or should i just take a punt. thanks


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Feb 2011)

dont bother with it, have heard that loads of them have snapped on the co2 nipple.  I did try to repair mine but its a no go with co2 at pressure going through a repaired section as if that goes Ill have a room full of co2.  go for an aquamedic instead.  thats what im getting instead


----------



## tyrophagus (1 Feb 2011)

I have the 1000 model.  TGM swooped it out for me when the nipple broke off. It was very easily damaged. I have not had a problem with the new model as I have never tried to remove the co2 tubing from the nipple again.  It dissolves well but I've ordered an UP atomiser after reading reviews here as I have co2 related problems in the tank.  Massively reduces flow as well. My eheim 2076 3e has it's flow rate drop to 600lph.  

I would not recommend it but I might be selling one soon


----------



## danmil3s (2 Feb 2011)

if your selling sooner rather than latter ill buy it. i just wont remove the hose so as not to brake the nipple. the flow issue is not a problem the ive a 2000lph pump just for running it.the reactor im using now is similar to the aqua medic in principle but not up top the job. after about 5 hours its full of gas and blowing bubbles. so as long as its good at dissolving co2 that's all that matters   if PM with when you plan on selling and an asking price and if i can wait ill buy it from you. thanks


----------



## tyrophagus (2 Feb 2011)

pm'ed Dan


----------



## papelboyl1 (29 Jan 2012)

apologies for bringing up an old thread but i thought its better than creating a new one 
-----------
Has anyone experience flow rate loss using the reactor? If yes, was it considerable that you noticed it immediately? thank you


----------



## Aquadream (29 Jan 2012)

I have Sera Flore 1000 reactor. If is connected to Eheim external filter with flow rate 1050L/h it reduces the flow rate down to 600L/h.
It is not a good option for use with the main filter of any aquarium. It needs either extra filter or a separate pump.
Apart from this it is a very nice compact reactor that works really well.

Also regarding the problem with the snapping CO2 inlet. It is advisable that you use thick superglue or gel to thicken the base of that inlet before start using the reactor to prevent the snapping problem. Mine did broke, but after the glue I have no more problems.


----------



## papelboyl1 (29 Jan 2012)

Aquadream said:
			
		

> Also regarding the problem with the snapping CO2 inlet. It is advisable that you use thick superglue or gel to thicken the base of that inlet before start using the reactor to prevent the snapping problem. Mine did broke, but after the glue I have no more problems.



I connected a check valve on the co2 inlet so I only need to remove from the check valve side instead of the inlet side.

ps. thanks for the flow rate reply.


----------

